# 2016 Release



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like Giant is about to show their hand: https://instagram.com/p/4PsFjDNEnL/


----------



## photomadnz (Jun 22, 2015)

*2016 release pics*

These guys have the release pictures.... Blue's the go to colour this year.. https://www.facebook.com/FusionCycles?fref=ts




Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like Giant is about to show their hand: https://instagram.com/p/4PsFjDNEnL/


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice, the Defy SL 0 is uglier with harder to sell Giant wheels. Looks like I won't have to throw my 2015 SL0 in the garbage ;-) 
Kinda strange they put pretty much the identical paint scheme on the 2016 Defy Advanced 1 though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I REALLY like the look of the new Propel bikes. I wish they would sell the alloy version in the U.S. That would be perfect. Hopefully there is a way to order them.


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

I think Propel have same colors as 2014, dont see too much changes on the ISP.
the propel advanced and other bikes have nice colors.


----------



## photomadnz (Jun 22, 2015)

I would read too much into the wheels. They were different on these asian sites last year as well. They are basically just a colour change this year.




SirBenno said:


> Nice, the Defy SL 0 is uglier with harder to sell Giant wheels. Looks like I won't have to throw my 2015 SL0 in the garbage ;-)
> Kinda strange they put pretty much the identical paint scheme on the 2016 Defy Advanced 1 though.


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

Paint Scheme on the Liv Envie bikes are excellent

+1 on Weird - let's give the Adv 1 last years SL0 paint scheme


----------

